# CTC Times up !



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

My CTC membership is coming to an end and I need to re-new my membership. It's £37 a year of what I believe could be to much ?. The cover I have is so I can compete in cycling or if I have a accident, its just the basic cover I have 

Should I ditch em and find cover from another in club ?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Aug 2011)

I saved more than that with the discount on my Edge 800

I have never ever failed to get more value in discounts than I have paid out for the membership


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Hi. Can't say Ive ever saved any money purchasing stuff with being a member of CTC. How do you do that then ? I ve heard you can though Ive never seen anything that gives discounts to CTC members.


----------



## byegad (6 Aug 2011)

How come yours is £37? They want £39 from me.


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Edit. It's £39 lol. 

I heard someone told CTC they would not re-new thtere membership due to the way it was changed to a charitable status.

CTC offered them a discount if they would stay a member.

Im not sure if it's true, maybe I dreamed it ?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Aug 2011)

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/fridays_06.html


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Hi Simon. £12 ! Well looks like you will be getting a cheque then at the end of this month. 

Will my CTC number stay the same, and what do you receive as confirmation your affiliated and covered ?

I take it thats £12 for 12 month ?

Sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## Red Light (6 Aug 2011)

The CTC do a lot of good work on behalf of all cyclists. I am a member to demonstrate my support of what they do, not because I get some financial value out of it. If everyone goes for the cheapest option it just makes it that much harder for them to find the resources to work on behalf of all of us.

Just my £0.02 worth.


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Yeah but CTC ain't the peoples club anymore and the voting system that got them into a charitlbe status was all wrong


----------



## Davidc (6 Aug 2011)

I agree with Red Light. I don't agree with what's been happening but think it still needs members.

I do save a bit with the 5 years for the price of 4 option.

The stuff about discounts is on the web site.


----------



## Red Light (6 Aug 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Yeah but CTC ain't the peoples club anymore and the voting system that got them into a charitlbe status was all wrong



Personally I think the whole charitable/not charitable thing is a big non-issue. At the end of the day its all down to the tax and other issues as to which is financially more advantageous. As someone who has been involve in running both charitable and non-charitable organisations I am amazed at the heat it has generated.

What hasn't changed one iota is the good people out there like Roger Geffen battling on behalf of all us cyclists - lobbying Government, responding to consultations, fighting where necessary. Have a read of the transcript of the Northern Ireland Assembly report on the proposed mandatory helmet Bill to see the sort of work CTC are putting in behind the scenes for all of us - in this case to successful retain freedom of choice on a controversial issue. That sort of thing is why I am paying my money to them. If you are walking away from all of that just because its now a charity then I think you are cutting off your nose.


----------



## snorri (6 Aug 2011)

I agree with Red Light, no other national membership organisation is doing any campaigning on behalf of cyclists, that's why I stay with the CTC.


----------



## Riverman (7 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Personally I think the whole charitable/not charitable thing is a big non-issue. At the end of the day its all down to the tax and other issues as to which is financially more advantageous.



There are other things too like whether staff members can be trustees. If I'm not mistaken staff members can't be trustees in charities. Was this an issue for the CTC?


----------



## Cheddar George (7 Aug 2011)

I let my membership lapse and they emailed me with the £ 12.00 offer. Renewed it over the phone .... all quite easy, the only thing is that i don't receive the magazine but apparently i can view it online if i want.

Much like the OP my main reason is for the insurance.


----------



## Banjo (7 Aug 2011)

British Cycling charges £24 for Ride membership which gives you third party insurance plus legal support for leisure riding sportives and Audax.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Aug 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Simon. £12 ! Well looks like you will be getting a cheque then at the end of this month.
> 
> Will my CTC number stay the same, and what do you receive as confirmation your affiliated and covered ?
> 
> ...


not dumb at all.........

yes, £12 for twelve months. You still get the discounts at shops. You get a membership card. And you get on my mailing list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You don't get the mag.

it takes two weeks or so to go through, so give yourself a bit of time if you want continuity of 3rd party insurance. As for the number - that may stay the same or it may not. There's no telling.

The BC £24 deal is simply twice the price - but don't tell ColinJ. If they had a better deal than the CTC I'd have gone with them, but it's a far worse deal - as the BC bods were kind enough to accept when I was shoppiing around. And I think, Banjo, that BC will not provide the organisers insurance within the £24, for which The Fridays pays £75 a year. If memory serves it was £60 per ride of 100 people which would work out at over ten times the price. Getting an e-mail from Sir Chris doesn't make up the difference and subsidising the GB/Sky team isn't on my to-do list.

A word of warning, YM. I intend to double The Fridays subs next year. From £1 to £2. Start saving.

And RL - as for campaigning - you are having tin bath. http://www.cyclechat..._1#entry1533431


----------



## Red Light (7 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> And RL - as for campaigning - you are having tin bath. http://www.cyclechat..._1#entry1533431



It was quite amusing reading that in the light of Blackfriars Bridge and Camden Road.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> It was quite amusing reading that in the light of Blackfriars Bridge and Camden Road.


as for the former I've not seen the CTC in evidence (I'm not overly struck by the LCC's stance, but, fair do's, they're making a stink about it).


----------



## Red Light (7 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> as for the former I've not seen the CTC in evidence (I'm not overly struck by the LCC's stance, but, fair do's, they're making a stink about it).



I don't think it realistic to expect CTC to get stuck into very local issues with no national implications. LCC does kick up a lot of stink about issues but doesn't appear to make that much real impact or progress IMO. Blackfriars and Camden are just two examples where even with a cycling mayor they are not making progress.

I am more than happy with what CTC have achieved but I have seen very little visible impact of LCC on my cycling in London. And yes I am aware of http://lcc.org.uk/pages/successes


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> *I don't think it realistic to expect CTC to get stuck into very local issues with no national implications.* LCC does kick up a lot of stink about issues but doesn't appear to make that much real impact or progress IMO. Blackfriars and Camden are just two examples where even with a cycling mayor they are not making progress.
> 
> I am more than happy with what CTC have achieved but I have seen very little visible impact of LCC on my cycling in London. And yes I am aware of http://lcc.org.uk/pages/successes


 There is no national campaigning any more. Just e-mails to the converted, and redundancies in the offing. And, actually, yes, I would expect the CTC to support local campaigning, but they don't even have an up-to-date list of RTR reps. Now, I've seen the LCC work at close quarters, and they have hits and misses, but some hits are better than no hits. There's more campaigning expertise in Lambeth CTC than there is in Parklands.

I think supporting the charity is a lifestyle choice, a bit like sending shopping at Waitrose (of which I'm guilty). If you want to spend the money, be my guest. I just want to be a member of a cycling club that provides third party insurance. 

YM - twelve quid, and you're in!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Aug 2011)

1496806 said:


> That is a outrage. Some of us are already having to cope with wage freezes and facing unilaterally imposed increases in pension contributions you know.


sorry! Think of it this way. Eighteen rides for two quid is about 11p a ride. As opposed to......... http://www.moonriders.co.uk/


----------



## Red Light (7 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> There is no national campaigning any more.



Was Roger doing this in his own time then?


----------



## Riverman (8 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry! Think of it this way. Eighteen rides for two quid is about 11p a ride. As opposed to......... http://www.moonriders.co.uk/



You should see how good their cover is though. 







You need cover like that too if you don't use any lights.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Was Roger doing this in his own time then?


if that is really worth the extra twentyfive quid to you, then pay the money..............


----------



## Red Light (8 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> if that is really worth the extra twentyfive quid to you, then pay the money..............



That didn't answer the question. I asked whether, given your statements on CTC national campaigning, RG was doing national campaigning in his own time? Because either that or your statement is incorrect.

Its £60 by the way - I pay for family membership.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

1. It's not national campaigning. A campaign involves mobilising people - CTC members for example. Roger doesn't do campaigning. He does lobbying. Some of that lobbying has been successful. Some of it has been beside the point. 

2. I'm not going to pay for it. If you want to - be my guest.


----------



## Red Light (8 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> if that is really worth the extra twentyfive quid to you, then pay the money..............



That didn't answer the question. I asked whether, given your statements on CTC national campaigning, RG was doing national campaigning in his own time? Because either that or your statement is incorrect.

Its £60 by the way - I pay for family membership.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Aug 2011)

I was avoiding wading in on this topic as I have personal experience of it. I was one of the members of staff who left for 'meaning' in the midst of mindless admin. 

Simon is on the ball and right on the money with the things he is aware of . I'm not going into it further with the things I know having being on the inside as I left the CTC behind me after only three months of working there - there is plenty I could say but I'm not going to on a public forum.


----------



## sheddy (8 Aug 2011)

BTW, does anyone know if CTC affiliate membership gives one free access to Russel Jones Walker Solicitors ?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

sheddy said:


> BTW, does anyone know if CTC affiliate membership gives one free access to Russel Jones Walker Solicitors ?


anybody and everybody can get access to RJW - check this http://www.rjw.co.uk/legal-services/accidents-injury/road-traffic-accidents-rta/cycling-claims/


----------



## Red Light (8 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> anybody and everybody can get access to RJW - check this http://www.rjw.co.uk...cycling-claims/



I have had some useful legal advice from RJW as a CTC member without any legal work for them in the offing. I doubt that is available on a Joe Public phone or email in basis. Its those situations, not the ones with a clear potential claim in the offing for which there are any number of law firms touting for, that is the difference IMO.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

(shakes head wearily....) 

I'm just round to the post office with the latest batch of cheques!


----------



## Riverman (8 Aug 2011)

Count me in dellzeqq, can you pm me the details and I'll send you a cheque. Btw does it run for a whole year or just up to Febuary?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

Riverman said:


> Count me in dellzeqq, can you pm me the details and I'll send you a cheque. Btw does it run for a whole year or just up to Febuary?


12 months

and for the address - http://fnrttc.blogsp...fridays_06.html 

I'm not seeking to persuade people to switch from 'full' membership to 'affiliated' - but, when somebody like YM is looking to cut back on costs, the affiliation option is there. What I can't abide is being told that somehow it's my duty to be a full member.

The odd thing is - that in five years or so from 2006 to 2011 I persuaded something like 75 people to sign up to the full membership. In less than six months The Fridays has signed up over 200 to affiliated membership.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Simon. £12 ! Well looks like you will be getting a cheque then at the end of this month.
> 
> Will my CTC number stay the same, and what do you receive as confirmation your affiliated and covered ?
> 
> ...


as luck would have it I've just picked up your club shirt. Do you want me to post it, or are you joining us in York? Fridays bunph here http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/fridays_06.html by the way, including my address.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

User said:


> Ooh - that reminds me. I must make arrangements to purchase a Friday's shirt...


by making arrangements you presumably mean sending me twentyfive quid! Size chart here... http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/shirt.html although they come up small - especially the long sleeved.


----------



## blockend (15 Aug 2011)

My membership lapsed this year after 30 consecutive. Tandem club members - the whole family - are covered 3rd party for £10pa or £40 for five years plus benefits and I already pay that.

The main gripe has been lack of support for DA/MGs and cycle touring generally which is viewed as anachronistic. The move to charitable status was handled farcically and the lack of impartiality confirmed my worst suspicions about the club. Sad because the CTC was held in sentimental affection but its campaigning victories seem fairly tame for the financial input and recruitment is based more on fear than tangible benefits.


----------



## sheddy (15 Aug 2011)

Please let us know if the CTC ever fire off an e-petition to the gubberment(could the CTC get 100,000 signatures ?)


----------



## sheddy (19 Aug 2011)

I asked CTC about epetitions. Reply - Thanks for getting in touch. What we’re focusing on at the moment is a campaign against the introduction of longer lorries. You’ll hear more about that soon. We don’t tend to use petitions, although we do work with the All Party Parliamentary Cycling Group and others to arrange for MPs to table Early Day Motions (EDMs) on various topics. Also, we have our own online system that allows people to object/support causes and contact the people who have the power to make decisions about them. As such, it’s a more targeted tool, but I’ll discuss your idea with our Campaigns Director, Roger Geffen .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> yes, £12 for twelve months. You still get the discounts at shops. *You get a membership card*. And you get on my mailing list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You don't get the mag.



I may be at fault but I have no recollection of getting a membership card.....


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Edit. It's £39 lol.



http://www.ctc.org.uk/desktopdefault.aspx?tabid=4089

It's £37 according to the website - which may be symptomatic of the problems they're having.

The main benefit of being a full member rather than an affiliate is the glossy magazine. Come March I'll have to decide whether that's worth £25 a year (or, more likely, whether I'll just not get around to deciding and let the DD roll over). For a family of 2, one member plus one affiliate is better value than a family membership.

(And I still haven't paid my or Mrs W's Fridays' sub - and must order a couple of tops.)


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I may be at fault but I have no recollection of getting a membership card.....


posted to you about the time of the July ride to Brighton


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> posted to you about the time of the July ride to Brighton



what does it look like? worry not, I don't suppose I shall ever need to produce it.


----------



## funnymummy (23 Oct 2011)

I've just cancelled, or rather not renewed my CTC membership.

I wanted both my bubs to have CTC membership/insurance & 2 years ago I 'signed then up' , at the time I had been paying the unwaged price of £24 as I was at college.
2 junior memberships are £15 each, but i was charged £39..? I queeried the £9, was told that family membership was £63 so £39 was the differnce on what i'd already paid to make my membership up to the family rate? I did ask if i could just join my bubs as individuals but was told no because of their age they I had to do it as a family. 
We were about to go off on a little tour, I really wanted them to be covered by insurance & tbh at that exact moment I couldn't be bothered to argue over £9.
My membership ran Oct to Oct, I joined them in August, expecting they'd get a full year..Nope!
Come Oct I get my renewel reminder - As we were now all on one membership I had to renew us as a whole.. I was quite annoyed by this, I had paid £39 out less then 2 months earlier, they now wanted another £63, and I was still at college so technically entitled to £24 individual price. 
Several phone calls where made, This really bothered me, I felt like i'd been ripped off, why should I have paid £39 for 2 months membership, when 2 individual memberships would have only cost £30 and lasted a whole year?? But I got nowhere, I spoke to at lesat 4 different people, but go nowhere. I was a case of pay up or leave.. I wanted us to be insured, I wanted th support of a big organisation just in case the worse should happen, so grudgingly I renewed. But it left a sour taste in my mouth, £102 in mebership fees in less then 2 months..a sum I really couldn't afford, but felt was vital we had, I had this horrible image that if I did cancel it would be sods law the very next day we'd have some sort of accident.incident!

So to this year.. #3 joined a cycling club in the summer, his years membership to that was £15 & this incluces BC membership & a race license, i've since joined that club too second family member cost was £10 & completed my BC/Breeze Leaders L1 course.
So that's both of us covered for £25, less then half the price of the CTC - I appreciate that CTC do a great job, but their admin side could do with a bit of a tweak & show a bit more understanding, flexibility & compassion


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2011)

User said:


> The Charity Commission has *rejected* CTC's application for charitable status in England and Wales.
> 
> Major egg on face time for Council and National Office!



Oh dear, that was a big fat waste of time and money too then - I'm glad I voted for the bloke in the cycling gear and the knee bandage and not the suit.

Anyway I'm a card-carrying Friday now - I just never get to do the rides, well not this year, hopefully next when the dust has settled. The shirts are nicer too, had my blue star beauty on this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh dear, that was a big fat waste of time and money too then - I'm glad I voted for the bloke in the cycling gear and the knee bandage and not the suit.
> 
> Anyway I'm a card-carrying Friday now - I just never get to do the rides, well not this year, hopefully next when the dust has settled. The shirts are nicer too, *had my blue star beauty on this morning.*



I likes yer style Ed....


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Oct 2011)

the CTC is a democracy. The members voted for this nonsense and they're going to have to dig themselves out of a big hole of their own making - or jump ship. The few hundred that voted against can give themselves a pat on the back, and, as Ed says, some people have found an alternative.


----------



## jonesy (26 Oct 2011)

regulator, do you know (or can you say) what the CC's reasons for rejection were?


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2011)

Excerpt from K.Mayne statement

"For about five minutes we discussed the fact that the Club’s application for charitable status has been approved by the Scottish regulators and the CTC is now registered as a charity in Scotland but in England and Wales we have been pressing for an early decision on our application......" 



That's an interesting complication, charitable status has been approved in Scotland, but not in the rest of the world!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Oct 2011)

blimey! Kevin's 'explanation' makes one wonder if it really is serious. And the reason why things are only discussed for five minutes in Council is that they are stitched up ahead of time.


----------



## Bromptonaut (26 Oct 2011)

So what next? 

Re-apply or appeal to the First-tier Tribunal?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2011)

User said:


> I understand that the suggestion is that they re-apply.
> 
> *But, if they amend the Mem and Arts, then they should put the amendments to an AGM/EGM.*


they've got to, surely. And they'll get the same result if they stick a Super Galaxy in the raffle this time.

I'm well out of it. The paltry response to previous ballots, and the willingness of turkeys to vote for a Christmas (that got cancelled) and knowledge that some of the councillors can barely muster a pulse makes it too much like hard work. Much as you disagree with me on this, Reg, I think Kevin hasn't got much to answer for - he had a point of view, not one that I agree with, and he went about it. The Councillors should have thought about it more critically, and the members shouldn't have given it houseroom.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2011)

User said:


> *Just checked. National Office and the Chair did not provide Councillors with a copy of the Charity Commission's letter, which contained the reasons for the rejection.
> *
> From what I can gather, a number of Councillors were visibly shaken by the news - as they had been assured that the application was purely a formality.


Holy Moly! Are you s***tin' us Gregster?????????


----------



## srw (27 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Holy Moly! Are you s***tin' us Gregster?????????



It looks like rather a large failure of corporate governance.

It's not just the paid officials who are liable - so are the councillors, who, as the CTC website tells us, are both charity trustees and company directors. The Charity Commission might soon have something else to say - if it's got the resources to a proper regulation job.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2011)

The Charity Commission will only release information to the Trustees. Now, if memory serves, not all of the Directors/Councillors are Trustees. Now this sort of takes us back to the discussions about two tiers of Councillors - those who would be trustees and those who aren't.


----------



## hatler (31 Oct 2011)

Do The Fridays offer Family membership ?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2011)

hatler said:


> Do The Fridays offer Family membership ?


'fraid not! Our Achilles heel! But, then again, 2x£15 is not as expensive as (iirc) £59.


----------



## hatler (31 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> 'fraid not! Our Achilles heel! But, then again, 2x£15 is not as expensive as (iirc) £59.


I was thinking about the foursome. It's £63 through the CTC, and (I presume) 4 x £15 plus 4 x £2, so £68 through the Fridays.

Natch.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2011)

surely younglings as splendid as the mini-hatlers get a reduced rate?

or at least a subsidy from fellow members.....


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> surely younglings as splendid as the mini-hatlers get a reduced rate?
> 
> or at least a subsidy from fellow members.....


they do indeed get a reduce rate for membership of the Fridays (we settled on 50p each after a short negotiation) but affiliate membership of the CTC is a flat rate.


----------



## hatler (31 Oct 2011)

Whoa ! Thanks for the thought, but no special deals please. Most important of all is that Simon has an easy life.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Nov 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I've just cancelled, or rather not renewed my CTC membership.
> 
> I wanted both my bubs to have CTC membership/insurance & 2 years ago I 'signed then up' , at the time I had been paying the unwaged price of £24 as I was at college.
> 2 junior memberships are £15 each, but i was charged £39..? I queeried the £9, was told that family membership was £63 so £39 was the differnce on what i'd already paid to make my membership up to the family rate? I did ask if i could just join my bubs as individuals but was told no because of their age they I had to do it as a family.
> ...



Blimey! They've got even worse in the 7 years since I left them. That's an awful story of rotten customer service  . Glad I ditched them.

And this was before the current debacle with their application for charity status.


----------



## byegad (3 Nov 2011)

I have to say I renewed very reluctantly and only because I occasionally 'lead' a ride. I'm considering British Cycling as an alternative next time around.


----------



## blockend (4 Nov 2011)

hatler said:


> Do The Fridays offer Family membership ?


The Tandem Club do, third party cover for all the family for a tenner a year or forty for five years. You don't have to ride a tandem.
http://www.tandem-club.co.uk/_subscriptiondetails.htm


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Nov 2011)

Crankarm said:


> Blimey! They've got even worse in the 7 years since I left them. That's an awful story of rotten customer service  . Glad I ditched them.
> 
> And this was before the current debacle with their application for charity status.


to be fair the boys, at Chertsey are first rate - and I've put in 25 forms with over 300 new members this year, so I have some experience. There's a lack of clarity about membership rates from above (the CTC website is behind the times on affiliated membership) and the 'fulfillment' branch of Avarto are pants.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Nov 2011)

That reminds me - I must send you a cheque for the affiliate membership, now that I've resigned from the CTC proper after 7 years.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Dec 2011)

Another one for the Brussels gravy train!

Anyway Greg, are you going to apply for this vacancy?


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Dec 2011)

_The completion of some grant funded development projects during 2012 and their only partial_ _replacement through a Local Sustainable Transport Fund is leading to some redundancies and_ _a management restructure with a strong regional team approach. Behind the scenes we have_ _invested in stronger operational and financial management and much improved accounting_ _system. A long awaited new website and better integration of our web and new media presence_ _will be delivered early in 2012_

'A lesser man would be saying ‘We told you so!'


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Dec 2011)

It is a desperately poor document. Absolutely rock-bottom. They've not taken a moment to reflect.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Dec 2011)

I'm serious when I say that I have got better things to do with my life. For the last eight years I've been in a bike club - first the Cheam and Morden, which was fantastic, and for which I'll be grateful until my dying day, and then The Fridays which makes me happier than you lot can possibly imagine. If I look around at how the joy of cycling might be spread about, or how cycling might add to the congeniality of our towns and cities, the CTC, in its present state, doesn't figure in the scheme of things other than as a provider of services to cyclists and to clubs like The Fridays.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Dec 2011)

Insurance is a big deal (let me tell you......) and I'm more than content that the CTC provides it and makes money from it, but, in answer to your question (for the benefit of others, because you know the answer....) it should provide

- discounts at shops (and support for the shops that give most young cyclists their first start)
- technical advice
- touring advice
- legal help
- advice and support to campaigners
- consumer information
- confidence building for individual cyclists that is really an extension of the wider club function

would be a respectable start


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> It is a desperately poor document. Absolutely rock-bottom. They've not taken a moment to reflect.


I hadn't seen this bit of the thread until the CTC advert in "Third Sector" caught my eye. Being a Charitdeewonk myself I wandered over to the oh-so-90's CTC website and took a look at the pack. To describe it as a desperately poor document frankly insults the desperate and the poor. If I produced something like that, complete with piss-poor etch-a-sketch stylee structure charts, and it got into the public domain, I would hang my head in shame.


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2011)

The message contained therein is "Help. Someone who's got a clue please get in touch." If I were (much) closer to retirement and fancied a showdown I might almost be tempted - if only to tell them what I thought the job was.

I take they haven't thought of talking to headhunters? Expensive, but would give a far better result. I wouldn't run a single assessment centre on a pre-specified day for a £50,000 junior management job; and I would never send someone to assessment before interview.

Odds-on there will be a readvertisement sometime in the new year.


----------



## jonesy (17 Dec 2011)

srw said:


> The message contained therein is "Help. Someone who's got a clue please get in touch." If I were (much) closer to retirement and fancied a showdown I might almost be tempted - if only to tell them what I thought the job was.
> 
> I take they haven't thought of talking to headhunters? Expensive, but would give a far better result. *I wouldn't run a single assessment centre on a pre-specified day* *for a £50,000 junior management job*; and I would never send someone to assessment before interview.
> 
> Odds-on there will be a readvertisement sometime in the new year.


 
Particularly when there is so little notice (given Christmas etc), considering the seniority of the sort of people who would fulfil the "essential" requirements in the specification.


----------

